# 15g With 10g Sump



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My 15g with 10g sump. Damsels in the main somewhere, and small mantis shrimp in the sump.
Ill try for better pics when i can get the flash off as now its ruining the actual lighting's appearance.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice set up sean I've been wanting to start a SW tank but have'nt had time


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TJcali said:


> nice set up sean I've been wanting to start a SW tank but have'nt had time


 not cheap, but once its running smoothly its not really much more work then fw. Only difference is you have to mix water, but thats not that hard and you can mix a bunch at a time and get a holding tank or something so you have a couple water changes worth


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup sean


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice. Looks quite clean and simple.

Very well done Sean!

PS - I too like Damsels


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Nice. Looks quite clean and simple.
> 
> Very well done Sean!
> 
> PS - I too like Damsels


They eat like pigs and never stop. They never stop moving either. I tried to take some close ups, but they move to often so i cant. Ill try more when my camera skills improve.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Some pics of my mantis shrimp poking its head out of its burrow. This is the most i usually see of him so i cant really get full body shots.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive added a couple more pics that i took today. I think my cmera skill are getting better,but they still arnt that good. It seems hard to get clear pictures especially when im close up.

You may noice a bit of growth and a couple more corals, but nothing that drastic. Main change is i had a bunch of xenia die for no apparent reason when my other corals were doing better then ever and i added a frag of frog spawn. Im hoping to add a feather duster or two and some mroe corals to fill it out a bit more


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I love mantis!

Looking good,

hiighhh 5!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> I love mantis!
> 
> Looking good,
> 
> hiighhh 5!


 Thanks, I'm thinking of getting a spearer for the main tank (instead of a damesel, but i don't want a zebra that will outgrow the tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great sean!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

So Feefa, Have you started your tank yet?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not yet k I am still deciding how I will be running it and learning some more aswell.
I have been pming sean and he's been giving me soe great info to help me decide.

Also its quite pricey so It will be a while yet as I'm saving and buying things on a weekly basis.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Not yet k I am still deciding how I will be running it and learning some more aswell.
> I have been pming sean and he's been giving me soe great info to help me decide.
> 
> *Also its quite pricey so It will be a while yet as I'm saving and buying things on a weekly basis.*


 Its funny how a "cheap" sw tank could get you a fw tank multiple times larger. My tanks starting to look better as the first set of pics was only months after the tank was setup and upgraded from another tank so now i have some good coraline covering the overflow box and the rocks. Im thinking of getting another mantis shrimp too. Havn't added anything else besides a bit more rock, I might rty to get some mantis feeding pics tonight (of him eating a fillet, not live as i don't have any. He's got a much nicer green color in person that you cant see in the pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If sw wasn't so expensive, i probably would have all sw tanks, You don't even need fish for an interesting tank. i probably watch the crabs, pods, corals and other little critters more then the fish or mantis.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

This is where ur tank is!.

You sudda posted it in the Discussuion area.

Looking great.
mantis are super cool!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Nice. Looks quite clean and simple.
> 
> Very well done Sean!
> 
> PS -* I too like Damsels*


I like 'em when they're in distress!

But seriously... nice setup!
Very impressive when ya can pull something like this off in a 15 gallon.


----------

